# The New Carbon Express Precision Nock- Something You Probably Never Considered!



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

The New Carbon Express Precision Nock- Something You Probably Never Considered!
The nock is a piece of archery equipment that is generally overlooked, but can really make a difference in your accuracy and overall arrow performance.
By: Tim Herald

I will be the first to admit, unless I was considering a lighted hunting nock, I have never given any thought to the kind of nock that was on my arrows. That is a piece of equipment that most of us never consider, and we simply go with whatever comes with our arrows upon purchase. I recently sat down with Rob Eastman, owner of Carbon Express, and he really enlightened me on just how important a high quality nock can be.

Our conversation started when I found out CX had developed and released their new Precision Nock, and I simply wanted to know why and how it was different. Rob told me that the team at CX has been trying to build the perfect arrow from end to end, and as they feel they have the best shafts on the market, they began looking into the inserts and the nocks as areas of improvement. Eastman said, “We have great arrow shafts, and we are a company that realize that details are what make perfection. The components of an arrow really matter, and that includes fletching, inserts, nocks as well as the shaft. They all must perform well if we are to have the ultimate high performance arrow?”

Team CX started out asking some pro shooters what they thought was important in nock performance, and the answer most given was that it should be tight. They began researching this, and found out that actually a nock should not be too tight. Carbon Express did a lot of research with super high-speed cameras that taught them a lot about a nock’s performance and influence on arrow flight. Simply put, they learned that for optimum performance, a nock should not be too tight, but it also must not be too loose. 

Essentially the perfect nock has the right “grip”. The nock must be tight enough to hold the arrow on the string, but it should be loose enough to not adversely affect the release and flight. It must be able to move slightly up and down the serving during the draw cycle as the string changes position, but still hold on. The straightness of a nock can be as important as the straightness of the arrow shaft itself when looking at best performance. 

When I asked Eastman how this may be achieved, he enlightened me, “In simplest terms, this is all determined by how straight a nock is, how concentric it is, the diameter of the nock’s throat, and the hole for the fit on the string. All of these have to be considered, and once the variables are determined, there must be consistency on every nock. Shooting a perfect arrow with a sub par nock just ruins the package. No way that arrow can be as precise as it’s potential without a great nock. It is like loading terrible ammunition in a custom made, match-grade rifle. You are not going to get the maximum performance.”

So through much testing, CX came up with the specs for a precision nock; the exact dimensions not to be revealed, but the next step was how to produce them with the utmost consistency. The commitment to excellence is so strong at CX that they rebuilt their nock tooling and design 100%. They built new molds and a completely new process of material flow into the mold that would produce nocks that were absolutely the closest to identical as possible.

Eastman told me that the new CX Precision Nocks are now within .001” considering both straightness and how cocentricity. I asked what a normal nock was, and he said, “We really don’t have a number for normal, but through our testing, we found many nocks on the market were in the .007-.008” tolerance range. We are 7 to 8 times more consistent than that, and that is absolutely a huge improvement.” 

My major takeaways from talking to Eastman were that CX recognized that nocks should be improved if arrow performance if to be optimized, CS did a lot of research to determine just how the nock should be formed, and they built a completely new process to ensure that the nocks would be right to specs and consistent from nock to nock. In short, it was research, development and commitment that went into making what Carbon Express feels is the highest performance nock available today. 

Author’s Note: The CX Precision Nock comes standard on the following Carbon Express arrows…

MaximaR Series
MayhemR
Pile DriverR
The CrushR
Mach 5T
MutinyR
Predator II


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

This isn't really new, is it? Haven't they been out for several months?

They are also available for the Mach 5 among others not listed.


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry but compared to other nocks, they are way too tight. Almost every nock i've tried fits fine with factory strings, the CE one is just beyond tight.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

ScopeRKT said:


> Sorry but compared to other nocks, they are way too tight. Almost every nock i've tried fits fine with factory strings, the CE one is just beyond tight.


I don't know what you are using but I don't have your issues with these nocks.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

I actually re-serve my strings to match my nocks.


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

Since the AT staff is paying attention to this thread I would like an explaination via PM why you censored my last post. I don't want to troll, and I don't want to flame here. But who ever made the choice to remove what I wrote owes me the courtesy of a simple explaination. I don't believe it warrants being banned either. So please be courteous and respond. Thank you in advance.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

CE nocks are very tight. If I go to pull my arrow off the string by hand and don't grip it by the nock, the nock will slide out of the shaft and stay on the string.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

I got a pack of the "precision nocks" recently. The ONLY difference I could find on them versus their regular nocks that come on their older Maxima shafts, was that they lengthened the part that sits inside the shaft. The fit and groove and everything else was identical to the old ones.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

AZBowhunt said:


> I actually re-serve my strings to match my nocks.


With the number of choices for string and serving material the only way to hve a perfect nock fit is to try the nock and reserve accordingly if it needs it. It's like most things, there is no one perfect just numberous choices.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

I have Carbon Express and I think the nocks are a little tight. I did the string test and they don't really pop off like they should. 
.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not a competition shooter but I like to shoot tight groups as much as the next guy. I've always boiled my nocks and fitted them to the string on my bow. Much the same way you would form a mouth piece to your teeth, I boil some water, dip the nock halfway into the water for 15-20 seconds or so and then immediately put it on my string before it cools too much. This may not keep the nock as straight as it came from the factory but it allows them to grip the string but not too tightly. It may be wrong, it may be right, whatever it is, it works for me.


----------



## Accunock (May 15, 2012)

Got throw in our 2 cents here. How do these nock compare to Accunock?
www.accunock.com


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

Accunock said:


> Got throw in our 2 cents here. How do these nock compare to Accunock?
> www.accunock.com


I like the new cx nocks better than the tcx nocks but I like the accunocks better than both I think they are more accurate and provide better flight by the cleaner release


----------



## TomWood (Nov 17, 2012)

/

\


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

these r way to tight on my bow string if i move the nock while on the string it fully turns stg/loop


----------

